# New Year's Driving Resolutions



## shelterwood (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey everyone! Happy New Year!!

Well, I went out for a "drive" yesterday with my girls, actually a ground drive, because the road to the trails is a bit icy, and I wanted to take both mares out together. Since we are nowhere near actual driving as a pair, we just walked. The girls are doing quite well as a little pair ground driving. I got a set of pairs reins and coupled them together at the breastcollar loosely and they do great, especially on our long, straight trails. They were loving the sunshine and warmer temps, and being out. My husband met me with our dogs too, so they got a taste of critters popping in and out of the woods and running about.

Anyway, I got thinking today about what my goals are for this year of training and driving. Thought I'd ask what everyone else has been thinking about and planning. Maybe we can look back later in the year and see if we met some of these!

Driving Training: For my 3 year old mare Sasha, continuing to drive single and exposing her to as much as possible. Doing some longer trail drives, further away from home, couple mile loops. Working on her trot, developing a nice relaxed jog and a more forward working trot, collection and extension. Also, developing better bends at the walk, with nice bit contact and her stretching down some. For my 2 year old Sitka, actual hitching and driving. She's been hitched a couple of times briefly, and ground driven alot, but this year is her year to be between the shafts and getting out. I will be happy with just the basics with her, safety, a good stand, being quiet during hitching and adjustments, walking quietly off. For both mares, continuing to play with ground driving together. I have no illusions about hitching them together, never fear, for a LONG time, as they are both young and green, and I will enlist a trainer for this when/if the time comes.

General Training: Loading/hauling in a trailer. Exposure to other horses, as my mares have seen limited horses since coming here to live, and the one time they did they freaked out a bit. This might mean going to a couple of local shows just to hang out, and going to a friend's place.

Equipment: My first Hyperbike!! Top of the list. Then, a second Comfy Fit harness for my coming 3 year old. Eventually outfitting the two harnesses as a pairs harness, although probably not this year. A horse trailer. An EE or similar style cart that I can take another person with me in. I've been eyeing a reel mower that the girls could pull to mow our lawn, probably not too high on the list, but really cool.

That's probably enough! Tell me about your plans/dreams for this year. After all, we have to manifest our best possible outcomes! Might as well start here!

Katie


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Katie, I agree. Put it out there if you want to manifest it.

My plans for the new year are to get all of my horses together at the same place



and to have two healthy foals this year. Also I want to learn to drive and have at least one of the boys driving by April.This one I am already working on.Juan has been ground driving and hitched a couple of times, but we've moved back to the ground driving for now. He's not ready for the cart. Hoping to do enough shows this year to qualify for nationals.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 2, 2012)

DC and Misty are just going to have to suck it up and accept that they are now driving horses. They are both four this year and they are not freeloading for another year!!!

Ariel is coming two so towards the end of the year he is going to start some basic ground work.

That should be fun.

I also have his half sister, (same mare) who is rising three. She is going in foal but she would also look nice in the shafts, she is a fancy red and white, well marked.

She should be an interesting one to train.

So, what with showing, and foaling, and training, I have a pretty full schedule.

Remind me again how I managed to hold down a job?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 2, 2012)

Well my New Years Resolutions for just driving would have to be:

Finish Magnum's HOF in WCPD.

Get a good start on Magic's driving training.

Restart and finish training on Pearl.

I also would love to get Monte back out and finish his HOF but dont know if I will have room on my show string this year.


----------



## susanne (Jan 3, 2012)

Mingus says that my first resolution is to get him the harness he deserves.

I want to organize more drives this year: more beach drives, longer drives on our beautiful Rails To Trails path, a winery drive, and at our nearby horse-friendly state park.

Take driven dressage lessons.

Even though my vision makes me not very competitive, I want to enter at least one CDE this year.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 3, 2012)

My New Year's resolution is to drive - period. I just got a driving mare and am getting my cart back in new shape- got new seat and back on it this weekend and putting new tires on it. Woohoo! Then Spot will be two this year, so he will start getting a little ground work- just messing around getting used to stuff.


----------



## brasstackminis (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok I want to show my Shetland in a CDE..even if it is just a total last place job (I'm sure it won't be) I want to take him to one. I have gone through a fun type CDE a few years ago with my minis...Look out Starbuck! No horses on welfare in my barn this year!




Just for fun, I will put my "not mini" driving resolutions on here too. I am getting a Comfy Fit Pairs harness for my welsh cross buckskin mares and I am going to get them going together...The mare is 6 and the filly is almost 2. I have a feeling the 2 year old is going to be teaching her mom a thing or two instead of the other way around. She is so smart and wants a job! I hopefully will be able to take them to a location where we can go through some water obstacles...by the end of the year of course. I have ground driven the filly a few times, and saddled her. Just like her mother, she has not reacted at all to new things. I am waiting for an explosion...I am sorta afraid one is gonna take me totally by suprise one day. They can't possibly be this good all the time!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 4, 2012)

Driving resolutions -

Drive my pair.

Drive several singles that are already started.

Get the started youngsters more ground driving time and hooked when they are ready.

Drive my pair.

Attend my first CDE (as a spectator)

Drive my pair.

Volunteer at a driving event?

Drive my pair.

Start my next pair as singles...

Hook my 3rd mare into the pair for a 3 abreast for working in March!

Mini - resolutions -

send my first one to my first trainer for fitting/training and aim at AMHR Nationals yearling futurity... (goal to have her as a driving pony in the future)

send a coming 3 yr old to trainer for showring pleasure driving training. She may measure to hardship AMHR in May of 2012. Hope to have her ready to go to a "local" AMHR/ASPC (area III) show this year in harness...

hmmm - and in between each of those - lessons for me to improve my abilities as a driver!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2012)

I would very, very much like to have Bacardi, Sunny and maybe Ducky driving! I just do not know that I can block off the time to get any one of them going and I don't know that I could send them off to a trainer (too over protective of these special boys!). *sigh*


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 5, 2012)

Those two are meant to be driven Jill, look at the legs on them!!

Brass tack, what bit are you using on the black- it looks rather useful.....


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 5, 2012)

I really am going to have to get a Jerald to do this boy justice, though.......and a decent show harness, too.


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2012)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Those two are meant to be driven Jill, look at the legs on them!!
> 
> Brass tack, what bit are you using on the black- it looks rather useful.....


I've not started any of them, other than Sunny (Silver Bay multi National champion in Halter) who has done a little ground driving. The black (a greying DunIT son out of a Rowdy mare) is 10x prettier than pictures show -- could halter -- one of my nicest "babies" who moves so sharp. All it takes is TIME or someone I feel I can trust to do the job well.Bacardi (palomino) is my favorite horse, and Sunny (silver bay) and Ducky (greying black) are also far at my top of favorites -- just totally click with these boys and would love to drive them around the yard, field, parks and battlefields one day.


----------



## brasstackminis (Jan 5, 2012)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Brass tack, what bit are you using on the black- it looks rather useful.....



I believe this is the bit...I tried a plain half cheek and a mullen mouth half cheek and this one. He would force his tounge over the others and then get angry the bit was not on top. I could not make the hangers any tighter and be functional. I talked to Janie and Chimicum and when she sent me several bits to try...he liked this one the best.








Karen


----------



## shelterwood (Jan 7, 2012)

Yay! I love hearing everyone's plans!

Brasstackminis, I love your welsh cross pair! So jealous, as I love Welsh ponies and buckskins of all kinds. One of my goals too is to get some lessons in pairs hitching and driving. I think my farrier will do this for me with his gorgeous Morgans. I'm so excited!

Jill, beautiful boys! And they do look like they are begging to be driven. I do understand the TIME issue all too well.

Susanne, I have a new harness on my list too, for my coming three year old, so my girls have a matching set. I will have to send my first Comfy Fit harness back to Chimacum to be outfitted with the necessary stuff to make it work as a pairs harness. I should have done that originally, and will do it with the second one so it's all set from the get go. I would love to take some driven dressage lessons, not for competing,I don't think (I got my first issue of Driving Digest this month and I have to admit, the whole CDE thing is starting to entice me, but $$$$), but for my knowledge and skill as a driver. There is an ongoing debate here about turning a tourist railroad from one town to another, about 8-9 miles, into a rails to trails system. I would love to drive on something like this.

Great driving plans, keeps me inspired during the dead of winter!!

Katie


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2012)

brasstackminis said:


> I believe this is the bit...I tried a plain half cheek and a mullen mouth half cheek and this one. He would force his tounge over the others and then get angry the bit was not on top. I could not make the hangers any tighter and be functional. I talked to Janie and Chimicum and when she sent me several bits to try...he liked this one the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeeze, I'm easily confused! I thought Jane / Rabbit was recommending brass tack on Bacardi and Sunny, and calling Ducky "the black" and "it"


----------



## susanne (Jan 7, 2012)

.

If I had Bacardi, I think I'd give up sleep and dinner in order to have time to drive him -- and I RARELY slack on either!

.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 8, 2012)

Hay there,

I haven't been on the forum for a couple years, and have gotten involved in driving during this time period, so first resolution--to follow the driving forum, to learn and see what others are doing!

We have a pair of mares that have been going single for several years now. A friend who is very good at putting teams together, will put them together and train me how to harness and drive them! Can't wait!

We have a new driving stallion, Little Smoochie. We would like to start showing him draft harness. So I need to learn how to put on the aforementioned draft harnesses! We have an easy entry cart with wood shafts or a small covered wagon (cover comes off). Which would be appropriate for single draft harness?

We have an older driving gelding. I have my hands full, with so many other drivings. I hope to free-lease him to a friend or a kid to enjoy.






Here is our fat and wooly boy, Smoochie!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jan 8, 2012)

My goals for this year are to continue to develop Wish. She came a long way last year and I look forward to working more on dressage and cones with her this year. I'd also like to get her out trail driving more. We aren't into competing, but I love the partnership we have developed and the progress we have made right here at home.

With Buck my fingers are crossed that his soundness continues after his bout with Lyme last year. Keeping him sound and fit is his goal this year.

And the baby, Dazzle, she will just work on ground manners and being exposed to the world





Fun thread





Angie


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 8, 2012)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I really am going to have to get a Jerald to do this boy justice, though.......and a decent show harness, too.


What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Jan 9, 2012)

i want to get my youngest, Honey hitched this year and i want to start doing CDE with Misty. i also want to save up and get a new cart and comfy fit harness for both of them.


----------



## Jill (Jan 9, 2012)

susanne said:


> .
> 
> If I had Bacardi, I think I'd give up sleep and dinner in order to have time to drive him -- and I RARELY slack on either!
> 
> .


Thanks, Susanne




Bacardi will probably be easy when I block off the time. He is my most special connection when it comes to horses. He tries SO hard to do what he think I want him to do and is very smart


----------



## susanne (Jan 9, 2012)

Jill, Even though I'm making assumptions from across the country and having never met Bacardi, I get the feeling he would be a lot like Mingus -- brilliant, athletic and devoted. I bet your relationship would grow beyond belief.

I have a difficult time describing Mingus' and my partnership when we drive. He loves his job, and he is so tuned into my channel. In fact, I have to be careful to keep my mouth shut if someone else is driving him, as his ears are still on me. One time I was driving another horse while Keith drove Mingus, and Keith told me that Mingus was following my commands to the other horse...


----------



## Sandee (Jan 10, 2012)

This picture is terrible of both of us but it was soon after we had picked up this Viceroy. Our plans for this year is to use this "old boy" in the Viceroy if I can get him into shape. Now that's a real GOAL for the year. He was huffing and puffing after one round of the pasture. Hopefully getting rid of all that hair will help some. (old boy is 23)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 12, 2012)

I write out my training goals each winter so I'm going to copy and paste.





*For Turbo:* (in no particular order)

-Turbo needs to gain basic strength and balance, which means lots of low-key time in harness. I want him working up to more frequent transitions and introductory shortening/lengthening work by next summer and fall.

-Introduce him to the blinkers, go back and redo previous steps to be sure he's okay with them. _(He's only worked open until now.)_

-Build strength in his shoulders for a straight breastcollar and show cart. _(Turbo's only done hard trot work in his Freedom Collar going pair with Kody so needs to get used to an old-fashioned straight breastcollar which won't give him as much ease of movement in his shoulders.)_

-Cross-train! Alternate in-hand bridlework for suppling, long-lining to focus on rhythm and balance and driving work to build strength. Pair driving to keep his motivation up and provide variety.

-Introduce jumping and teach him cadence and manners over fences. (Hunter lessons?) Free jumping!

-Continue to work on halter and do more formal training for Obstacle.

-Start trick work as he indicates he's ready. _(Turbo has mastered the formal bow since I wrote this and is learning to fetch my glove.)_

*For Kody:*

-Continue bridlework and lateral maneuvers. I want to see him get more supple, reduce his bracing habits further and start learning to do lateral work at a slow trot as he's doing in-hand. Everything must be soft, soft, soft! Tension is the enemy. Every maneuver should end with a soften and stretch down, soft eye.

-Expand his understanding of his mentor role in pair work- teach him to teach Turbo. Already going very well!

-Return to ground-driving with emphasis on being forward and steady in preparation for being a tandem leader.

-Take him out in the Hyperbike for solo drives to make sure we spend quality time together.

-More scent work? What new tricks can I teach him? _(This winter he has so far mastered Fetching, Sitting Up and is now working on Bowing like Turbo does.)_

*For Both:*

-Work on free-jumping together

-Conditioning program

-Go for walks

-Decorate cart for the holidays _(Did this for once!)_

-Lessons for both driven dressage and breed ring events

-General play

-Occasionally free-load in the trailer to remind them it's not a big deal.

-Keep desensitizing the boys to tandem positioning and start them tandem this summer for AMHR competitions.

-Continue pair training, focusing on synchronization and nailing the fine points.



shelterwood said:


> I will have to send my first Comfy Fit harness back to Chimacum to be outfitted with the necessary stuff to make it work as a pairs harness. I should have done that originally, and will do it with the second one so it's all set from the get go.


Katie, you don't have to send back anything except maybe the breastcollar. The breeching and tug pieces simply buckle in, all you need physically sewn on is the rings on the breastcollar and the keeper for the yoke strap on the neck strap pad.

I found it easier to simply buy a pair collar (you can always sell the single one!) but I know people who have had them retrofitted.

Leia


----------



## shelterwood (Jan 15, 2012)

*Katie, you don't have to send back anything except maybe the breastcollar. The breeching and tug pieces simply buckle in, all you need physically sewn on is the rings on the breastcollar and the keeper for the yoke strap on the neck strap pad. *

Yes, exactly, just the breastcollar. I think I will need to do this rather than buy a new pairs breastcollar, but maybe by the time I have my girls driving as a pair I'll be wealthy!! Could be years, so you never know!! Thanks!!

Katie


----------

